# mixing kibble and raw ground beef?



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

i understand that they digest meat and kibble at different rates but is it bad? I want deagle to gain a few pounds. i've been thinking about mixing ground beef into his kibble.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

thaim said:


> i understand that they digest meat and kibble at different rates but is it bad? I want deagle to gain a few pounds. i've been thinking about mixing ground beef into his kibble.


Thaim

I am not being rude by any means but I have posted and posted about how you can mix them together and the ONLY reason they digest them differently is b/c one is hydrated and the other Dehydrated.

Protein = Meat = still takes a long time to digest
Kibble = dehydrated puff balls = needs to hydrate before it can be digested.

So if you take water put it into your kibble for about 5 to 10 minutes then mix in your meat .. your dog will digest it all the about the same.

Now it also depends on what kind of kibble you are using. Meaning if you are using a corn/wheat/soy or one of the fillers then you are feeding a good amount of CARB so this once it is hydrated it will digest much faster then the meat.

I hope this makes all sense to you.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Trevor had this recipe for these ground hamburger balls, with like oatmeal and stuff. I'll find the recipe and PM you with it. We used to give Nismo one every couple days, you freeze them and then take them out the day you gave them to him. And he went from scrawny to normal pretty quickly. 
I would suggest weening him onto the raw meat, even if it is every once in a while. By giving him smaller amounts at first.


----------

